# Edoardo Catemario on youtube



## Daria Fedotova

Hello!

I invite everybody who love good music to see this amazing video and write about it! I think it's the best interpretation of Ginastera's Sonata.






Daria


----------



## Kezza

Isn't guitar a stringed instrument?? I wanted percussion


----------

